# SPEED FERRIES



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello travellers



Not heard much about them this year. Has anyone travelled with them recently especially if you have Fiat panel van conversion? What was the cost of a return ticket



Thanks in advance


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"What was the cost of a return ticket "

More expensive than NorfolkLine, so no!

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

There prices are seemingly more that last season, but with the imminent launch of "HighSpeedFerries", could all this change?

That said, "Navmed", the people behind HSF are going to have to get a move on to catch this seasons peak traffic!

Rapide561


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I did a quick search on their prices and there were one or two reasonable crossings but in some cases the fare really soars even in the wee small hours of the morning. ie when the European football ends. And I mean exorbitantly high


Motorhomer


----------

